

Ask HN: Best Intro to Linux resource? - edraferi

What is the best way to learn the basics of Linux (specifically CentOS)?<p>The target audience is comfortable programming in high-level languages (e.g. python) but exclusively uses Windows. The goal is to get them comfortable managing RPMs, writing basic shell scripts, able to trouble-shoot permissions problems independently, etc. It's easy enough to just throw them into it, but a more structured introduction would be helpful.
======
phaus
Learning the command line well is probably the first thing that they need to
do. This book will help them get started. I recently started working through
it after seeing it recommended on HN. I'm not finished, so I don't know if it
covers everything that you wanted, but it seems pretty thorough.

<http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php>

~~~
edraferi
Thanks, I'll check it out.

------
brudgers
I'd look at one of the several Linux certifications. Formal training is, in my
opinion, the way to go in a business setting.

It's also a could reality check for management. If they are unwilling to
invest in formal training, then there is a lack of deep commitment to the
learning process.

~~~
edraferi
There are a lot of different certifications out there. Have you found any that
seem particularly high-quality?

